# How can I make my Betta eat his food?



## ilovekeetaujao (Aug 1, 2011)

4 days ago, I purchased a Half-Moon Betta from a local pet store. After a little trouble with his water temperature, we finally got him all settled down his bowl. He seems happy and healthy, he likes to hide in his plastic plants and sea shells, expect for one thing: He won't eat. He just chews on it for a couple seconds then spits it back out. 

I did some research online and read that the food might be too big for him. So I crushed it up, and he still spit it back out. I also read that he might not like the taste, so I should buy him new food. But my parents won't buy him anymore til this is gone, and I'm broke, so I can't buy him any.

So here's my question: How can I make him eat it? If he gets hungry enough, will he eventually eat it on his own? 

He's another question I have: Is there anything Bettas should not eat that I should look for in the ingredients when buying his food?

And in case you're wondering, we're feeding him Top Fin Color Enhancing Betta Bits.

Thanks! :tongue:


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

Try soaking the pellets in garlic juice, it may help stimulate his appetite and make it more palatable


----------



## TexasCichlid (Jul 12, 2011)

My Thai betta is a picky eater. I have to break his Omega one pellets in half. Even if I soak them, he won't take them whole -- but at least he is eating the pellets. Bettas can go a long while without food. He should, eventually, eat when he gets hungry enough. This is especially true if they are not used to eating pellets.


----------



## Nolacrazygrl (Jul 11, 2011)

My betta was like that but I would catch him eating later in the day after the food softened up. Now I think he's used to the pellets because he's started to eat them as soon as I feed. (This is about 3 months later from original purchase though.)


----------



## fuzzlyzoo (Jul 18, 2011)

Last month I too purchased a half-moon betta from PetCo. He didn't eat for well over the first week. I was told by a former worker their bettas are fed strictly bloodworms. Mine was definitely not used to eating pellets as he didn't even look at them. He did eventually start eating.

Yours will probably start eating too, when he gets hungry.


----------



## ilovekeetaujao (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Here's an update on the little guy: Yesterday we moved him into a container almost twice as big as his old one. He looked SO happy!!! Anyway, I fed him, and after it had soaked for awhile, HE ATE IT!!! I'm so happy!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

a new betta might take a week or more to start eating, whether from stress, or that's how long it takes for him to realize hey, eat this or nothing, couldn't say.


----------

